# Weird behavior upon wake with covered screen



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd started this in the Codename Android topic. Regardless of that topic being closed, I was going to start my own anyhow.

To reproduce, simply have the cover closed when the device is brought out of sleep.

Here's a video of the behavior:


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

Might it have something to do with this case registering as touches? I was able to reproduce this with the ASUS TPU case, but not with my rooCase (leather and microfiber).


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Another weird behavior I saw in the video was waking the device with the cover closed!


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

dmonzel said:


> Another weird behavior I saw in the video was waking the device with the cover closed!


While this isn't typical behavior, the issue at hand was brought to my attention when I would unplug the charger from the device -- which causes the screen to wake -- prior to me opening the cover. I am guessing you typically open the cover before unplugging?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> While this isn't typical behavior, the issue at hand was brought to my attention when I would unplug the charger from the device -- which causes the screen to wake -- prior to me opening the cover. I am guessing you typically open the cover before unplugging?


I could understand accidentally hitting the power button when picking it up so what you're experiencing should't happen. Forgot that unplugging the power wakes the screen too. Is that the OEM Asus cover? I wonder what would happen if you were to try with a magnetized cover.

But no, I don't even have a cover. Bought a Timbuk2 sleeve/envelope thingy for it instead.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

nhat said:


> I could understand accidentally hitting the power button when picking it up so what you're experiencing should't happen. Forgot that unplugging the power wakes the screen too. Is that the OEM Asus cover? I wonder what would happen if you were to try with a magnetized cover.
> 
> But no, I don't even have a cover. Bought a Timbuk2 sleeve/envelope thingy for it instead.


Yup, it's the Asus cover sold from Google. I have a Poetic-brand cover coming soon which happens to have the magnetized wake/lock, but it's not the same material (leather-ish/microfiber), so I don't anticipate the same behavior. At any rate, it ultimately isn't a deal breaker anyhow since I'm pretty certain the cover's at fault... but I just found it very unusual.


----------

